# GM discontinuing parts



## Dad of GTO sailor (Apr 28, 2015)

My son bought a 2004 GTO a couple of years ago and loves it except for the door lock actuators. Both have been replaced. The trunk actuator has now given up the ghost and he is has tried to get it fixed but has been told that the part is obsolete. I have confirmed this so far and was hoping someone here might me in the know on where to find a new actuator. I have ordered it twice from different parts houses only to receive emails a day or so later informing me that the part is not available

The part number is 92148142 It is the actuator with the rod not the cable.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## GotTogO (Jul 25, 2013)

Are you sure the cable version won't work?

Rockauto does have the cable version.

Otherwise, I don't see any new ones out there.


----------



## GotTogO (Jul 25, 2013)

After a closer look, they both appear to be the same part. The new design just has a different connection but they include the new connector.

It's hard to tell from the photos though.


----------



## Dad of GTO sailor (Apr 28, 2015)

GoTogO

Good thought. It is hard for me to determine. The boy is in the Navy and is stationed about 1200 miles away. So I can't have a look at it. He took it to a GM dealer and they told him he was SOL. I assumed that the dealer would have offered the cable version if it worked. But I am assuming he actually spoke to someone knowledgeable. (dangerous - I know).

I will have him take a picture of what he has and might give it a try (the cable version)

Thanks


----------



## GotTogO (Jul 25, 2013)

It's only $100 so it's probably worth a try.

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You can always try salvage. People are totalling and parting them out every week. There is also places like Cleveland-Pick-A-Part which has the largest collection of wrecked GTOs


----------



## Dad of GTO sailor (Apr 28, 2015)

I might look into the retrofit. The car is an early 2004 and they switched from the rod to the cable mid year as I understand it. I would have to find another early 2004 to get the part. As luck would have it I have a business trip in a couple of weeks that will put me within a days drive of him. I think I will buy the cable version and help him put it in. 

I do have a question:
I know the security system is a bugger. Will I have to program the actuator or is it plug and play?

I will post the results.

Thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

That's not affected as long as you don't change the key or BCM (Body Control Module)


----------

